# Making something out of ball bearings, (Any suggestions)



## johnnyb47 (5 Feb 2021)

Hi,
I've got a huge box of ball bearings sitting here at home. 
It's about 10kg of them, that are the size of bicycle wheel bearings.
What can I do with them. I could sell them, but I've also been thinking i could create something artistic with them, but what is the big answer.
Any suggestions out there in Cycle Chat land? 😀


----------



## HMS_Dave (5 Feb 2021)

Create an obstacle for your enemies to step on and subsequently go flying... Seems artistic enough for me.


----------



## johnnyb47 (5 Feb 2021)

Yes a Ball Bearing door mat. That would be interesting to see the postman delivering the Electric bill 🤣


----------



## DCLane (5 Feb 2021)

Given my son's just done his 3rd year engineering degree major project dropping different sized ball bearings he could have used these.

Suggesting he'd want a box full wouldn't go down well now he's already dropped them 24,000 times to measure the impact!


----------



## figbat (5 Feb 2021)

We make these at work:





They make nice giveaway mementoes but in truth they are the result of a lubricant extreme pressure test known as the "four ball" test. Simply, the three bottom ones are clamped tightly together, bathed in oil and then the top one is spun in contact with the three beneath it, with load being applied until the whole lot welds together through friction heating, as a consequence of lubricating oil film failure. Better-performing EP oils will support a greater load before succumbing, hence will have a higher "weld point" result.

Not a lot of help to you but your post made me think of it.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (5 Feb 2021)

When we were young we lived near Leyland Motors who made Centurion tanks. The ball bearings out of their axles were about 1" diameter made great marbles in the playground. 
Maybe you could invent a game and sell them as essential supplies?


----------



## roley poley (5 Feb 2021)

mini pachinko machine


----------



## johnnyb47 (5 Feb 2021)

Wow, do kids still marbles nowadays. I haven't seen them for years now


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Feb 2021)

get a big strong magnet and stick as many to it as possible to create a random sculpture that you can play with.




Or lay them on a large wooden tray, under some toughened glass for an interesting coffee table top, maybe?


----------



## chriswoody (5 Feb 2021)

Hows your woodworking skills? you could always make a musical instrument out of them.


View: https://youtu.be/IvUU8joBb1Q


----------



## johnnyb47 (5 Feb 2021)

Wow @chriswoody. Now that's what I call impressive. In fact I'm just finishing off making mine now in the back shed ( ha ha if only)
The coffee table sounds like a good idea though from @MontyVeda.
I've got a rather drab one sitting here in the living room that could do with sprucing up


----------



## Teamfixed (5 Feb 2021)

A lazy Susan


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> Given my son's just done his 3rd year engineering degree major project dropping different sized ball bearings he could have used these.
> 
> Suggesting he'd want a box full wouldn't go down well now he's already dropped them 24,000 times to measure the impact!



Is that still a thing? I remember undertaking that particular lark (though as a lab, not a project) back in my BEng undergrad days in the mid 90s... 

My major project was composites modelling.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Feb 2021)

Build one of these designed for the size ball bearings you have.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Feb 2021)

Or this with large ball bearing guns


----------



## figbat (5 Feb 2021)

Got any vermin?


----------



## slowmotion (5 Feb 2021)

Err.......body adornment?


----------



## DCLane (5 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Is that still a thing? I remember undertaking that particular lark (though as a lab, not a project) back in my BEng undergrad days in the mid 90s...
> 
> My major project was composites modelling.



He's testing packaging impact for a client. That's all I can say apparently.


----------



## johnnyb47 (5 Feb 2021)

I've just a mad idea. How about getting hold of an old tattie bike and covering the frame with ball bearings. I don't know how i would stick them on though, but it look unusual (and heavy) 🤪


----------



## Dayvo (5 Feb 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Build one of these designed for the size ball bearings you have.
> 
> View attachment 572251


Or a simple Bagatelle.
More of a woodworking project, though, TBH.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> He's testing packaging impact for a client. That's all I can say apparently.



Ah. Breaking things.

That's one of the best bits of engineering.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Feb 2021)

Is nobody else wondering just why @johnnyb47 would have 10kg of ball bearings lying about the house?


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Is nobody else wondering just why @johnnyb47 would have 10kg of ball bearings lying about the house?


No.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Feb 2021)

Make a knife !


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> When we were young we lived near Leyland Motors who made Centurion tanks. The ball bearings out of their axles were about 1" diameter made great marbles in the playground.
> Maybe you could invent a game and sell them as essential supplies?


Just noticed this thread.
We used to call the glass one ollies and the BIG ball bearings were called steelies.
I remember once playing on the way home from school. I got a tad over enthusiastic and my steelie hit the curb, shot up and straight through someone's window. 
Aged maybe 11 I honestly recall thinking ....do I ask for my steelie back or run like the clappers. I hope they enjoyed my steelie


----------



## Bazzer (13 Feb 2021)

Depends upon how quirky you want to be. 
Unusual drink coasters either for own use or gifts
Forming an eye catching shape such as a leg or hand
Make an object which functions as well as catches the eye. A wall clock for example. Mechanisms and hands are easily bought leaving you only with the shape to consider.

If you magnetise some beforehand, that may make life setting them in place a little easier


----------

